# Alterações climáticas: Cientistas excluem influência do Sol



## Bruno Campos (14 Set 2006 às 14:51)

Alterações climáticas: Cientistas excluem influência do Sol

A evolução da energia libertada pelo Sol não parece ter tido consequências nas alterações climáticas terrestres, pelo menos desde o século XVII e provavelmente durante os últimos milénios, indica um estudo publicado pela revista Nature. 

A luminosidade do Sol, ou a energia que produz, aumenta ou diminui um pouco menos de 0,1 por cento, segundo o ciclo das manchas solares. Ao recuar por extrapolação os períodos deste ciclo até ao ano 1000, os investigadores concluíram que as variações foram demasiado fracas para explicar as do clima na Terra.

«No conjunto, não encontrámos nenhuma prova de variações da luminosidade do Sol com amplitude suficiente para provocar variações significativas do clima numa escala de cem, mil ou mesmo um milhão de anos», refere o estudo, realizado por uma equipa de investigadores de institutos dos Estados Unidos da América, Suíça e Alemanha.

Segundo estes cientistas, processos mais complexos explicariam as emissões variáveis de radiações ultravioleta e gases magnetizados passíveis de alterar o clima, mas estas são hipóteses ainda por verificar.

Sobretudo, «os nossos resultados implicam que, durante o último século, a acção do homem ultrapassou de longe as alterações da luminosidade do Sol no que se refere às alterações climáticas», sublinhou um dos investigadores, Tom Wigley, do Centro Nacional para a Investigação Atmosférica (NCAR).

As reconstituições da evolução do clima desde o século VII mostram uma muito clara aceleração do aquecimento no último século, que tem sido atribuída à produção de gases com efeito de estufa, a variações naturais do sistema climático terrestre e, segundo algumas teorias, às alterações da luminosidade do Sol.

Diário Digital / Lusa 

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=114&id_news=243036


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 22:35)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Alterações climáticas: Cientistas excluem influência do Sol
> 
> A evolução da energia libertada pelo Sol não parece ter tido consequências nas alterações climáticas terrestres, pelo menos desde o século XVII e provavelmente durante os últimos milénios, indica um estudo publicado pela revista Nature.
> 
> ...



Algo já um pouco suspeitado. Há anos referiam as manchas solares como causadoras de aumento de temperatura na terra relacionando os períodos de maior actividade do sol, mas um estudo a médio longo prazo confrontando os dados de actividade solar e de aquecimento e arrefecimento na terra têm pouca correspondência. Na terra os gases como o CO2 o O3 e CO, têm uma maior implicação e directa, no tempo vereficando-se no clima a médio prazo.


----------



## LUPER (14 Set 2006 às 22:55)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Algo já um pouco suspeitado. Há anos referiam as manchas solares como causadoras de aumento de temperatura na terra relacionando os períodos de maior actividade do sol, mas um estudo a médio longo prazo confrontando os dados de actividade solar e de aquecimento e arrefecimento na terra têm pouca correspondência. Na terra os gases como o CO2 o O3 e CO, têm uma maior implicação e directa, no tempo vereficando-se no clima a médio prazo.



Já viram a intoxicação de noiticias pro-aquecimento que tem existido nos ultimos tempos no jornais e principalmente na TV  . Começo a suspeitar que os "homens" receiam algo  , ainda ontem Vostok teve uma minima de -82º , ficou a cerca de 6 do record mundial de temperatura mais baixa na Terra. Mas claro que o aquecimento é quem mais ordena


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 22:59)

LUPER disse:


> Já viram a intoxicação de noiticias pro-aquecimento que tem existido nos ultimos tempos no jornais e principalmente na TV  . Começo a suspeitar que os "homens" receiam algo  , ainda ontem Vostok teve uma minima de -82º , ficou a cerca de 6 do record mundial de temperatura mais baixa na Terra. Mas claro que o aquecimento é quem mais ordena



Não me referia que neste momento existe um aquecimento ou arrefecimento global. Apenas que, a implicação de gases como o dióxido de carbono, têm um papel decisivo no clima, tanto para arrefecer como para aquecer


----------



## LUPER (14 Set 2006 às 23:12)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Não me referia que neste momento existe um aquecimento ou arrefecimento global. Apenas que, a implicação de gases como o dióxido de carbono, têm um papel decisivo no clima, tanto para arrefecer como para aquecer



Sim, mas não achas estranho a "carrada" de noticias que saem todos dias sobre o aquecimento? Parece que o mundo acaba amanha, até nos canais de documentários tão sempre a bater na mesma tecla, ninguem fala sobre possivel glaciação, apenas aquecimento. Penso que alguem sabe que ttêm de dar tudo por tudo


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 23:33)

LUPER disse:


> Sim, mas não achas estranho a "carrada" de noticias que saem todos dias sobre o aquecimento? Parece que o mundo acaba amanha, até nos canais de documentários tão sempre a bater na mesma tecla, ninguem fala sobre possivel glaciação, apenas aquecimento. Penso que alguem sabe que ttêm de dar tudo por tudo



Tens toda a razão, mas temos de estar preparados para os exageros habituais dos media e saber filtrar o essencial da informação, (que por vezes expremida não dá sumo nenhum ) . Acredito que muitas  pessoas não sabem filtrar a informação dos telejornais, jornais..., e tudo o que o jornalista diz é assim e acabou-se. É necessário ter sentido crítico, e duvidar de muitas notícias especialmente estas relacionadas com o clima que inevitavelmente são sempre exageradas, e qualquer tromba de água, qualquer furacão já é um exemplo como o clima está a mudar, e muitas vezes fazem da execção a regra. 
As desgraças, o medo, a guerra, a dor a morte são tudo coisas que com uma boa manchete vende, mesmo que mentira.


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2006 às 00:17)

Dizer que tudo vai continuar mais ou menos na mesma é chato e não vende como noticia. Ao contrario, estes cenários de brutais alterações climáticas são magníficos. As pessoas adoram noticias trágicas.


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2006 às 00:29)

Dan disse:


> Dizer que tudo vai continuar mais ou menos na mesma é chato e não vende como noticia. Ao contrario, estes cenários de brutais alterações climáticas são magníficos. As pessoas adoram noticias trágicas.



E diga-se de passagem que também gosto de ver aquelas noticías muito teatrais, embora não acredite em tudo, é sempre interessante ver até onde vai a imaginação humana. Às vezes é ridículo a forma como são apresentadas, não raras vezes falam de um aquecimento global com serias implicações para o Sul do País que ficará cada vez mais num deserto, para na notícia logo a seguir falarem em uma pequena era do gelo sobre a Europa e aí falam de um glaciar no norte do país. Diga-se, às vezes é rir e chorar por mais.   

Atenção, não que eu não aceite algumas das situações apresentadas, mas muitas vezes era dispensável o teatro e o exagero das situações.


----------



## Fil (15 Set 2006 às 00:30)

Então mas a Pequena Idade do Gelo é atribuida a uma baixa actividade solar (mínimo de Maunder) e agora resulta que não tem nada a ver?


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2006 às 00:33)

Fil disse:


> Então mas a Pequena Idade do Gelo era atribuida a uma baixa actividade solar (mínimo de Maunder) e agora resulta que não tem nada a ver?



E caso para dizer que ainda temos muito que apreender, achamos que dominamos e sabemos todos os comportamentos do clima, e é aí que o tempo nos prega uma rasteira...


----------



## LUPER (15 Set 2006 às 00:36)

Fil disse:


> Então mas a Pequena Idade do Gelo é atribuida a uma baixa actividade solar (mínimo de Maunder) e agora resulta que não tem nada a ver?



A negação da pequena idade do gelo/glaciação está a ocorrer à força toda. Eu cada vez vejo a corrente virar mais a sul e ficar mais fraca, o desgelo poderá ter tido um minimo o ano passado e o resto virá já este Inverno. Que por sinal parece que vem a caminho a passos largos.

Já alguem viu a possibilidade de queda de neve para o fim do mês?


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2006 às 00:40)

LUPER disse:


> A negação da pequena idade do gelo/glaciação está a ocorrer à força toda. Eu cada vez vejo a corrente virar mais a sul e ficar mais fraca, o desgelo poderá ter tido um minimo o ano passado e o resto virá já este Inverno. Que por sinal parece que vem a caminho a passos largos.
> 
> Já alguem viu a possibilidade de queda de neve para o fim do mês?



Por Espanha já há notícia de queda de neve nas montanhas mais altas. Por cá talvez demore mais um pouco


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2006 às 00:43)

LUPER disse:


> Já alguem viu a possibilidade de queda de neve para o fim do mês?




Nada é impossível, mas ainda faltam muitos dias para o fim do mês


----------



## LUPER (15 Set 2006 às 00:47)

Dan disse:


> Nada é impossível, mas ainda faltam muitos dias para o fim do mês



Estou a basear-me apenas nos modelos, no GFS no segundo painel, está muito bom para a queda de neve, talvez apenas na Estrela , claro.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Set 2006 às 00:51)

Um dos motivos por esta avalanche de notícias e pelo, parece que, súbito interesse pelo tema *clima* tem a ver com o filme/documentário de Al Gore " An Inconvenient Truth" que hoje fez a sua estreia entre nós.


----------



## LUPER (15 Set 2006 às 00:56)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Um dos motivos por esta avalanche de notícias e pelo, parece que, súbito interesse pelo tema *clima* tem a ver com o filme/documentário de Al Gore " An Inconvenient Truth" que hoje fez a sua estreia entre nós.



Mas alguem fez este espalhafato aquando do filme o dia depois de amanhã, ou o que o GORE diz é verdade e o filme é ficção?


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2006 às 01:03)

LUPER disse:


> Estou a basear-me apenas nos modelos, no GFS no segundo painel, está muito bom para a queda de neve, talvez apenas na Estrela , claro.



Os modelos ainda podem mudar.


----------



## Fil (15 Set 2006 às 01:16)

LUPER disse:


> Mas alguem fez este espalhafato aquando do filme o dia depois de amanhã, ou o que o GORE diz é verdade e o filme é ficção?



O filme é sem dúvida ficção, o herói conseguiu ir de Washington a Nova Iorque a pé em um unico dia sob condições extremas, mesmo a tempo de salvar o filhote  

Gostava de ver o documentário do Al Gore, como não vai passar aqui nos cinemas acho que o vou ter que obter por outros meios...


----------



## LUPER (15 Set 2006 às 07:48)

Dan disse:


> Os modelos ainda podem mudar.



Continuam a insistir em mais esta saida das 00z  , vais ver o resultado final, e agora até a iso -25 aparece na jogada


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 09:57)

Fil disse:


> O filme é sem dúvida ficção, o herói conseguiu ir de Washington a Nova Iorque a pé em um unico dia sob condições extremas, mesmo a tempo de salvar o filhote
> 
> Gostava de ver o documentário do Al Gore, como não vai passar aqui nos cinemas acho que o vou ter que obter por outros meios...



Ui...se vamos falar do dia depois de amanha.....


----------



## LUPER (15 Set 2006 às 10:59)

dj_alex disse:


> Ui...se vamos falar do dia depois de amanha.....



Para mim é tudo ficção o filme o documentário, tudo isso é ficção da pior espécie. A realidade vai ser bem diferente


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 11:30)

LUPER disse:


> Para mim é tudo ficção o filme o documentário, tudo isso é ficção da pior espécie. A realidade vai ser bem diferente



O filme é ficção, mas é apoiado em estudos que acho que são tão válidos como quaisquer outros...(a alteração nunca se daria de um dia para o outro...)

Quanto ao documentário, não gosto de falar do que não vi...Só vendo mesmo e depois fazer uma critica...


----------



## LUPER (15 Set 2006 às 11:46)

dj_alex disse:


> O filme é ficção, mas é apoiado em estudos que acho que são tão válidos como quaisquer outros...(a alteração nunca se daria de um dia para o outro...)
> 
> Quanto ao documentário, não gosto de falar do que não vi...Só vendo mesmo e depois fazer uma critica...





O filme baseia-se em teorias correctas, mas destorcem tudo no filmer, é a minha opnião, quanto ao aquecimento e seca, dou a saida das 06z para os mais cepticos pensarem no assunto


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 11:49)

LUPER disse:


> O filme baseia-se em teorias correctas, mas destorcem tudo no filmer, é a minha opnião, quanto ao aquecimento e seca, dou a saida das 06z para os mais cepticos pensarem no assunto



Ohhh...não pode ser assim Luper...nao te podes basear numa saída de um modelo para provar uma teoria...


----------



## LUPER (15 Set 2006 às 11:52)

dj_alex disse:


> Ohhh...não pode ser assim Luper...nao te podes basear numa saída de um modelo para provar uma teoria...



Claro que não       , mas que é uma saída que me mete medo isso é     , mas será que encaixa na propaganda? Ou encaixa naquilo que muitos defendem aqui?


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 12:00)

LUPER disse:


> Claro que não       , mas que é uma saída que me mete medo isso é     , mas será que encaixa na propaganda? Ou encaixa naquilo que muitos defendem aqui?



No final do Inverno logo fazemos contas é mais facil...agora não faz muito sentido discutir dia a dia


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 12:19)

dj_alex disse:


> No final do Inverno logo fazemos contas é mais facil...agora não faz muito sentido discutir dia a dia



Só prognósticos depois do jogo, como a filosofia do IM


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 12:25)

Seringador disse:


> Só prognósticos depois do jogo, como a filosofia do IM



Nahhh...espirito de climatologista...diferente...


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 12:35)

dj_alex disse:


> Nahhh...espirito de climatologista...diferente...



Climatologista português com filosofia de IM   

Eu considero-me climatologista (neste momento do que muito científica, não tenho tempo para as teleconexões, pelo menos até Outubro), embora a minha formação não seja em geofisica, tem uma boa parte de climatologia, mas como muitos dizem nem só de geofísica o povo vive


----------

